# Moultrie Georgia Car Show Nov 19-21



## JOEL (Nov 5, 2020)

Moultrie Georgia car show is coming up Nov 19-21. This is a HUGE swap meet located in an abandoned airport. The Hershey of the south... Not just a mountain of car parts, vendors bring all types of antiques and collectables. Load up your best stuff and come on down. Several regulars bring bikes. Look for our booth across from the Propane building.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 16, 2020)

Surely someone else here goes to this?


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 16, 2020)

I went years ago , for many years I attended the Moultrie car show and flea mkrt , . I found a Elgin 36 bluebird in Moultrie ,Georgia , in 1990 -found it in a tobacco barn , not the swap meet


----------



## JOEL (Nov 16, 2020)

Sweet. Theres a guy that comes by every year who has a Dayton SS. Maybe he will let it go this year...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 16, 2020)

bikebozo said:


> I went years ago , for many years I attended the Moultrie car show and flea mkrt , . I found a Elgin 36 bluebird in Moultrie ,Georgia , in 1990 -found it in a tobacco barn , not the swap meet



lets check out that bad boy !


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 22, 2020)

JOEL said:


> Surely someone else here goes to this?



I have also been to Moultrie many times over the past 20 years ... usually twice a year ... but my plans for THIS past weekend were "modified" by the recent spike in COVID-19 and a buddy of mine who travels with me bailed out, as he is a higher risk and didn't feel like taking the chance. Sorry I missed you there @JOEL  ... how did you do ?? Was our friend JEFF LO from Atlanta there as well ??
I saw the weather was excellent.
I DID make it up to Charlotte NC today to do a vintage bike cruise with the Hurricane Coasters Club. The sad news for FEB '21 in Charlotte is that ... "at this time" ... the FEB Hurricane Coasters Show/Swap is not likely to happen :eek:
There's a slim chance that might change ... but that means for the "near future" the South East US area needs to rely on the* Pedal to the Metal *Swap meet *coming up DEC 5th 2020* ... AND ...* MARCH 6th 2021.*
I know it's a good chance I'll see you there as well. Hope Moultrie went well for you! CCR Dave


----------

